# Quick snook on fly video



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Got a chance to try out the 4 piece NRX @IRLyRiser traded to me. Really liking it and obviously has some good juju on it being that I got snook on the first 3 casts ever. Got out for like an hour, the no see ums (that you can see in the vid) were so bad i had to get back. Actually caught a few more, but I'm still getting used to this SJ4000 camera and didn't realize i wasn't recording. It blacks out and you have to hit record twice. No big guys, but still a fun quick little trip.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

3 casts and 3 Snook....that should be illegal!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> 3 casts and 3 Snook....that should be illegal!


it was kind of ridiculous. all little guys but still a good time. the last cast of that 3 i was just trying to get line out to put back in my stripping basket lol, wasn't even trying to make a nice cast to the mangroves or anything.

I should have left the video unedited, i have the first two casts before i clicked record off. It would have been long and boring though, i was playing with my phone and stuff.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Great stuff, bro. Where'd you get that SIIIIIICK micro?


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool video!


Jfack said:


> the last cast of that 3 i was just trying to get line out to put back in my stripping basket lol, wasn't even trying to make a nice cast to the mangroves or anything.


Got to love accidental snook! My best day on snook had me and my buddy taking turns casting into a hole in the mangroves. we'd hook a fish and then get out of the way for the other guy. I lost one and while waiting my turn a snook ate my fly as it dragged in the current.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> Great stuff, bro. Where'd you get that SIIIIIICK micro?


Id like to thank duppy for keeping my arms from being eaten alive by no see ums and looking rad while I'm at it.
And taco bell for keeping me alive and being there when i need that 4th meal. Yeah

Still waiting for that new line to drop though......


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

How do you like the 4PC over the 1PC?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Very cool video!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> How do you like the 4PC over the 1PC?


I think I like it more... but that video is the extent of my time with it, and I was getting TORE up by bugs so wasn't really thinking about casting. It does feel a little less stiff to me and suits me better. I may go out tomorrow and throw it some more. Also plan to get some cortland liquid crystal guide to try out and compare the two lines with it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Fun vid! Love the little snooklets. 

I was lucky enough to get my first snook on fly on video. 






Good grief...my casting has greatly improved since this video was made, I promise. *lol*


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Fun vid! Love the little snooklets.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my first snook on fly on video.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

That's awesome! I have an NRX 5wt I use as my primary Trout rod. If I could afford it, I'd have NRX's all the way up to 12wt, lol! I am also a fan of the Allen reels too, Kraken?

Lou


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

THX1138 said:


> That's awesome! I have an NRX 5wt I use as my primary Trout rod. If I could afford it, I'd have NRX's all the way up to 12wt, lol! I am also a fan of the Allen reels too, Kraken?
> 
> Lou


I have the 9 and 11wt nrx now. Yes the kraken. Allen is coming out with an xla omega soon! 100% USA made. I'll be getting one for my 11wt when it comes out


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bad ass! I have a Kraken on my Recon 8wt and I love it. I am planning on getting an 11 or 12wt and I will most likely get the Kraken XLA for it. 

Lou


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THX1138 said:


> Bad ass! I have a Kraken on my Recon 8wt and I love it. I am planning on getting an 11 or 12wt and I will most likely get the Kraken XLA for it.
> 
> Lou


That Recon is a nice casting rod too!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

the nrx is a nice rod have one i got for cheap and it is awesome, nice snook where are you fishing?im in jax, fl so they are rare to say the least


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Rookiemistake said:


> the nrx is a nice rod have one i got for cheap and it is awesome, nice snook where are you fishing?im in jax, fl so they are rare to say the least


Sarasota area. I personally have more fun with reds. The reds around here spook like crazy in shallow water though. There's a lot of areas around here where you can tear the smaller snook up all day on fly. That vid was all in pretty much one spot for maybe 30-45 mins. 

they're really digging this super simple to tie shrimp looking fly. 
View attachment 4452


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Is that Carp Dub and craft fur? Those looks pretty good.

Lou


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

THX1138 said:


> Is that Carp Dub and craft fur? Those looks pretty good.
> 
> Lou


Its just a craft fur tail with ep leg brush. Super simple tie and they've been crushing it. Reds too. That pic is old and I've been messing around with different colors lately and sometimes use pseudo hair tail.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you just use a Sharpie to "bar" the tail? It looks really good bro, I think I'll try my own variation of this tonight or tomorrow. Thanks!

Lou


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

THX1138 said:


> Do you just use a Sharpie to "bar" the tail? It looks really good bro, I think I'll try my own variation of this tonight or tomorrow. Thanks!
> 
> Lou


Yes brown sharpie


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sick vid! As much as I love fishing from my skiff Ill never get rid of my Native Kayak...So much fun catching them from paddle craft, and on the fly to boot!!! Cheers


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks!

Lou


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jfack said:


> Sarasota area. I personally have more fun with reds. The reds around here spook like crazy in shallow water though. There's a lot of areas around here where you can tear the smaller snook up all day on fly. That vid was all in pretty much one spot for maybe 30-45 mins.
> 
> they're really digging this super simple to tie shrimp looking fly.
> View attachment 4452


Looks familiar!


----------

